# Welcome to WF Beyond the Forum.



## Cran (Apr 29, 2014)

*Welcome *​ 

*Over the years*, our members have suggested, created or   participated in many projects  aimed at promoting the talents and   imagination of our writers and  artists to the world. 


*The purpose of this board is to -* 

- bring together and discuss these and  other ideas, to keep alive the   desire to reach readers and viewers  beyond these green walls, to build   on what we have and what we can do to  help our aspiring and talented   writers and creative artists to achieve their  goals.

- connect with the social media and internet footprints of our members;   those efforts to reach out - blogs, websites, online businesses, book   launches, art galleries, music, performances, whatever our members have   done outside of WritingForums.com to offer themselves or their works to   the world. Imagine the impact we could bring if we each and  collectively  showed our support for these efforts from our fellow WF  members. 

- collect the best examples of our members' posted works, whether in   challenges or in the creative areas, and with their permission, publish   them and promote them more broadly in e-books, paperbacks, or other   applicable media, such as *podcasts*.

- connect our members with the WF internet presence, putting members'   ideas, expressions, and examples of brilliance into the platforms we   have on* Twitter*, on *Facebook*, on *Pinterest*, and especially on 
*Flashes of Brilliance*, launched in 2016, and including our new and better members' *BookStore*.


*Flashes of Brilliance* is our biggest real foray into the greater internet community since   Motley Press, and it will draw much of its inspiration from our members   in this discussion forum.



*Welcome to WF Beyond the Forum.*​


----------



## Cran (Jan 30, 2015)

*We Apologise for the Break in Transmission ...*

For those who came in late ...*

After tension mounted and rode away, I looked at the pile of WF social outlets, the half-baked and back-burning plans, and all the things that I can lump together in one pile called The Forum and another pile called Real Life, and had an epiphany**. No matter how brilliant, talented, and multifunctional I might kid myself I am, the Laws of Physics could not be denied: I needed help. 

Add to the above the (then) rumours that the inexhaustible PiP was getting fired up about Catfish Soup and had cornered ... blackmailed ... forced ... con-n-n-vinced Sam to let her revive the Guest Chats as Author Interviews, and the whole thing was getting to be as big as the forum ... at least on paper. 

So, after checking out what colours were left on the palette, we set out to see who we could paint plum and hand over the task of managing our social media commitments and plans. 

We currently have three, and will soon have enough to get this - the social media and WF-Out-There*** members' discussion area and direct conduit to our plum team - un-stalled and active again. This is my mission.  

_
*with more apologies to the various makers of the Phantom comic series.

**it's like a TimTam^ but with extra chocolate.

__^*TimTam* - (double coat) the only way to make a chocolate biscuit. 
_​


----------



## Schrody (Jan 31, 2015)

I have no idea what you just said :mrgreen:


----------



## Cran (Jan 31, 2015)

Schrody said:


> I have no idea what you just said :mrgreen:



Sorry about that. In a previous life, I researched and helped write policy platforms for a politician. 

In normal speak, what I said was I am kick-starting this forum again so that our media management team - the Plum people - can keep our members informed about what they are doing here and outside the forum on behalf of WF and its members - our Facebook page, our Twitter feeds, the YouTube channel and Google page that we have, the blog and WF Showcase ezine site, the fabulous work on Author Interviews ... even about podcasts, the anthology project, WiFs, anything they are doing or planning to help our members get noticed where it counts. 

But this forum works both ways. Beyond the Forum is also where our members can tell our media management team what they are doing outside of the forum to get noticed as writers and artists - blogs, websites, magazine sites where their work has been published, competitions entered (and hopefully won) - and what ideas or suggestions or comments or questions our members want to put to our media management team. 

However, none of the above works unless people do it. Someone has to start each discussion, or ask each question, or provide each bit of information - some person; bots can't do it, at least not well enough. 

_Good to see you again, by the way, even with a banana._


----------



## TKent (Jan 31, 2015)

Schrody, this was one of those Emperor's New Clothes moments for me. I didn't see the clothes either but I was too embarassed to say anything. LOL.  (Just kidding Cran, we get you dude)



> I have no idea what you just said :mrgreen:


----------



## Cran (Jan 31, 2015)

TKent said:


> Schrody, this was one of those Emperor's New Clothes moments for me. I didn't see the clothes either but I was too embarassed to say anything. LOL.  (Just kidding Cran, we get you dude)


No, no; I did that one already (in post a selfie, or some thread like that).


----------



## Cran (Nov 5, 2016)

The *opening post* has been somewhat updated.


----------

